# sound probleme - nicht ueberall ton

## pieter_parker

ich habe eine terratec soundkarte und diese macht mir probleme, ich habe sie nur im audacious player irgendwie zum laufen bekommen....

die sound karte lief auf meinem alten computer problemlos

jetzt auf dem neuem system kriege ich sie nicht vollstaendig zum laufen

lspci sagt :

05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

auf dem alten pc damals habe ich die soundkarte so installiert :

```

emerge -av alsa-utils alsamixergui

alsaconf    (soundkarte erkennen lassen)

rc-update add alsasound boot

vi /etc/conf.d/alsasound

  save_on_top=yes

gpasswd -a pieter audio

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

alsamixergui  ("iec958 output" einschalten, muss gruen sein, loop darf nicht gruen sein)

```

und dann lief das ....

jetzt beim neuen pc, mit der gleichen soundkarte .. scheiterte es schon beim erkennen lassen mit alsaconf

alsaconf sagt :

```
no supported pnp or pci card found
```

aber /etc/init.d/alsasound start laesst sich starten

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

```

in der alsamixergui sehe ich das hier bei info

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2544/bildschirmphoto3oq9.png

frueher, beim alten computer .. hatte ich keine 4 soundkarten, da war es nur eine einzige

im vlc habe ich garkeinen ton, egal ob ich beim output auf 

alsa audioausgabe oder standard oder arts audioausgabe stelle

im player audacious habe ich nur ton wenn ich es beim output auf

alsa 1.3.5 output plugin stelle

ich habe das frueher auf dem alten computer einmal eingestellt und gut wars .. ich meine aber es stand auf arts, damit ich im player .. ob vlc, audacious oder ein anderer, immer im player den ton regeln konnte

dazu faellt mir auf das im audacious das anspringen zielloser stellen in einer .mp3 datei jetzt laenger dauert als frueher

wie bekomme ich das mit/ueber arts zum laufen?

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

nimm bitte kein arts! Glaub mir, damit hast du nur Probleme. arts ist Schrott.

Stell einfach alle Programme so ein, dass sie ALSA direkt verwenden, dann solltest du keine Probleme haben mit Anwendungen, die die Soundkarte blockieren oder Ähnlichem.

Nun aber zu deinem Problem:

alsaconf scheint momentan irgendwie buggy bzw. vollkommen kaputt zu sein. Ich hab keine Ahnung was für ein Unfall den ALSA-Entwicklern da passiert ist, aber das Programm ist momentan nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig.

Das beste ist, du editierst die Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa von Hand. Poste am besten erstmal, wie die Datei momentan aussieht, dann kann ich dir vermutlich sagen, was du ändern musst.

Wichtig ist folgendes: Wenn du die Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa editiert hast, musst du danach update-modules ausführen und dann alsa mit /etc/init.d/alsasound restart neustarten, sonst werden die Änderungen nicht wirksam.

Vorallem das update-modules vergisst man leicht und wundert sich dann, warum die Änderungen ignoriert wurden. 

update-modules wird übrigens beim Hochfahren des Systems automatisch ausgeführt, spätestens nach einem Neustart werden die Änderungen dann also übernommen.

----------

## pieter_parker

"....aber das Programm ist momentan nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig."

hehe .. da hatten die entwickler jungs wohl einen zuviel im becher

so sieht /etc/modules.d/alsa aus:

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

frueher hatte ich nie probleme mit arts, aber oke, ersteinmal ohne arts

mir ist auch nicht klar warum da 4 soundkarten bei mir da sind, 2 oke .. die onboard, aber warum die anderen beiden?

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo.

Du musst zu der Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa noch folgendes hinzufügen:

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

```

An welcher Stelle du das einfügst ist glaub wurscht. Füg es einfach hinten an.  :Wink: 

Achja, und vergiss danach das update-modules nicht.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die infos

```

vi  /etc/modules.d/alsa

  alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

  alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

```

```

update-modules

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf by hand ...                                [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

```

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_cmipci not found.                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

ich habe alle module fuer die soundkarte in der kernel konfig mit einem "*" in den kernel gebaut

ist das verkehrt?

:edit

wie vermutet .. lag es daran das das soundkarten modul nicht in den kernel gebaut sein darf, ist es einzeln, funktioniert es

aber im vlc bleibt es immer noch stumm

stelle ich im vlc auf arts .. habe ich kein ton, und vlc haengt hier und da wenn ich in die menus will und haengt beim vorspulen

stelle ich im vlc auf alsa .. habe ich keinen ton, aber vlc haengt an keiner stelle ..

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich im vlc und xine z.b. ton ???

----------

## blice

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

emerge -C alsa-driver alsa-utils

rm /etc/asound.conf

rm /etc/asound.state

rm home/[hier dein user]/.asounrc (sofern vorhanden)

rm /etc/modules.d/alsa

rm /lib/modules/kernel..... /alsa-* -rf

Im kernel die CMi-module für alsa aktivieren

nach make_modules && make modules_install 

update-modules

emerge alsa-utils (optional alsa-oss)

alsaconf

alsamixer

an den Configs brauchst du nicht mehr zu fummeln..

So hat alsaconf mir die aktuell einsgestellt und alles funktioniert.

```

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer eure hilfe

es funktioniert, endlich wieder ton im vlc player

ich glaub ich hatte im kernel bei den sound einstellungen irgendwas zu viel drin

```

device drivers > sound >

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<*>   Sequencer support

<*>   RTC Timer support 

[*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer

[*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers

[*]   Support old ALSA API

[*]   Verbose procfs contents

[*]   Verbose printk

[*]   Debug

[*]     Debug detection

[*]     Enable PCM ring buffer overrun/underrun debugging

device drivers > sound > pci devices

<M> C-Media 8738, 8338

```

nur das ist jetzt drin, und es funktioniert, ton ist da im vlc

vielleicht lag es auch daran das ich make modules nicht gemacht habe ?

ich hatte nach dem make immer nur make modules_install gemacht, kann es daran gelegen haben ?

wo finde ich im system die datei in der die einstellungen gespeichert werden die ich bei alsamixer / alsamixergui mache?

```

find /etc/ |grep alsa

/etc/conf.d/alsasound

/etc/modules.d/alsa

/etc/init.d/alsasound

/etc/runlevels/boot/alsasound

find /etc/ |grep sound

/etc/conf.d/alsasound

/etc/init.d/alsasound

/etc/runlevels/boot/alsasound

```

dort ist nichts dabei...

----------

## blice

alsamixer ausführen, einstellen..

anschliessend "alsactl store" ausführen, jetzt findet sich die datei unter :

/etc/asound.state 

Die dann auch beim nächsten Neustart die lautstärken wieder herstellt

----------

## Vortex375

Schön wär's, aber leider ist das momentan etwas buggy bei ALSA (oder etwa nicht mehr?).

Und zwar speichert alsactl store die Mixereinstellungen wirklich nach /etc/asound.state. Beim Hochfahren versucht ALSA jedoch die Mixereinstellungen von /var/lib/alsa/asound.state zu laden.

Das alsactl store ist somit wirkungslos. Du kannst die Mixereinstellungen aber dennoch speichern, indem du in /etc/conf.d/alsasound SAVE_ON_STOP="yes" setzt.

----------

## blice

hzm komisch . ich habe beides , aber im endeffekt ist es egal wohin alsa das speichert. man sollte da eh nicht per hand dran rumspielen  :Smile: 

ich nutze xfce4 mit mixer-plugin und beim neustart hat der alle kanäle so gespeichert wie ich sie verlassen habe .. es funktioniert und darauf kommt es an  :Smile: 

ps: *sarkasmus an* Man braucht doch nur mit "ls -l" prüfen welcher aktueller ist.. dann ist der zweite über und kann gelöscht werden .. 15800 byte (16K) plattenplatz sind nicht zu verachten *sarkasmus aus*

----------

